# How is her Confirmation?



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

Here is my 7 year old 25% Thoroughbred and 75% Quarter Horse mare  how do you think her confirmation is? I'm like obsessed with her forlock


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

She is a lovely color and she does have a glorious forelock . She has a cute face.

She does have a few concerns though. The first one that jumps out is that she appears quite cow hocked and very close behind. From the side shot she also appears a bit sickle hocked and overall her hind legs appear weak to me. Her shoulder is ok, but she is tied in below the knee. Pasterns look good. She could use more muscle all around.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice dun! 
Her front legs are behind and her back legs are to far forward. If she has long heals and short toes then that could cause her to stand that way. She needs to be squared up to give a general conformation critique. I love her butt


----------

